# Box dimensions



## andyfoxccp

Are the dimensions of the VM Tivo box available anywhere?
Wanting to make sure enough space for the box where I want it not neccessarily where S1 currently is!

Ta,
Andy


----------



## Pine Cladding

L - 14.5" (370mm)
W - 9.5" (240mm)
D - 2.5" (65mm)

ish


----------



## JayAy

L - 14.5" (370mm)
W - 9.5" (240mm)
D - 2.5" (65mm)

As reported at http://vmhd.blogspot.com/2011/02/tivo-dimensions.html


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Couldn't resist 

L - 14.5" (370mm)
W - 9.5" (240mm)
D - 2.5" (6mm)


----------



## Pine Cladding

WooLLsterQ said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> L - 14.5" (370mm)
> W - 9.5" (240mm)
> D - 2.5" (6mm)


2.5" (6mm)


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Damn it!!! hahahahaha 65mm!

Trying to be funny and failed!!!


----------



## JayAy

Pine Cladding said:


> 2.5" (6mm)


That'll teach me to cut and paste without reading it too

Of course, with your tag line, dimensions may be a little inaccurate


----------



## andyfoxccp

Thank you all - so only a little larger than Samsung standard silver box


----------



## yerksha puddin

Can anybody report on the spacing of the feet so that I can see if it will stand on top of an existing dvd player (possibly with overlap). I assume from the photos that you cannot stand anything on top of it.


----------



## Pine Cladding

JayAy said:


> Of course, with your tag line, dimensions may be a little inaccurate


Heh, only when it come to the size of my stomach


----------



## Tudor

If you are really trying to compare sizes with existing boxes, don't forget the size of the brick! You've got to put it somewhere.


----------



## PeteM

Is it just me who's bemused by the way these dimensions are listed ?

I'd say they were:

Width (left to right): 370 mm
Height (top to bottom): 70 mm
Depth (front to back): 240 mm

And the feet spacing:

Left to right: about 310 mm
Front to back: about 170 mm


There, I feel better now .


----------



## Brangdon

yerksha puddin said:


> I assume from the photos that you cannot stand anything on top of it.


The top of the box curves down at the front, but is flat towards the back. You could physically put something there without it rolling off. However, the top-back has ventilation holes which probably shouldn't be blocked.

Maybe something like a DVD player could be OK, if it had feet that raised it far enough off the ventilation holes. I'm not recommending it.


----------

